# is it true that hyatt does not trade successfully into marriott most of the time



## bfree (Jun 29, 2007)

is it true that hyatt owners do not successfully trade into marriott most of the time.  need to know.


----------



## ttt (Jun 29, 2007)

I don't know the answer, but if was told to you by a Marriott timeshare salesperson, it is not true.


----------



## Art (Jun 29, 2007)

Hyatt does have the trading power to get into Marriotts.  The issue is the 24 day hold period that Marriott has for other Marriott owners.  This makes it extremely difficult for any non-Marriott owner to get into a Marriott in prime, or even good times.

Art


----------



## Carmel85 (Jun 29, 2007)

Art said:


> Hyatt does have the trading power to get into Marriotts.  The issue is the 24 day hold period that Marriott has for other Marriott owners.  This makes it extremely difficult for any non-Marriott owner to get into a Marriott in prime, or even good times.
> 
> Art




Art,

can you tell us more...24 day hold period? ETC?


----------



## Dave M (Jun 29, 2007)

The 24-day hold period relates to the first 24 days after someone deposits with II a Marriott week that you might want. During that period, only other Marriott owners using their Marriott week for an exchange will have a chance to get a confirmed exchange for that week. If II deems that none of those Marriott owners seeking that week as an exchange have used a "comparable" week in making their request, no Marriott owner will get the exchange and it might be confirmed to a non-Marriott owner - but only after the 24-day period. If a week is deposited during the last 59 days before check-in (Flexchange period), that 24-day priority period can be as short as 3 days.

The net result is that prime Marriott weeks available for exchange through II are usually confirmed to other Marriott owners before any non-Marriott owner ever gets a chance at them.


----------



## bfree (Jun 29, 2007)

*timeshares*

does this mean really one should own a marriott and a hilton.  I read some notes on tug and it stated if you want the 4th of july, marriott is probably not the system for you.   I am frustrated because with hilton I can not trade to marriott because they use 2 different systems, rci and ii. I will be traveling to florida , orlando most of the time but am afraid to buy orlando sea world 7000 pts because I was told early on in the marriott system it is a poor trader.  In the hilton system is orlando sea world a good trader?


----------



## rhonda (Jun 29, 2007)

bfree said:


> does this mean really one should own a marriott and a hilton.


If I understand your question/comment correctly, you are wondering, "_Is there no such thing as ONE perfect timeshare?_" and "_Might members of this community feel a need to own a smidge of multiple timeshares in order to reach all of their goals?_"

If those are your questions -- then I'd say, "RIGHT!" to the first and "YES" to the second.

While I don't own Marriott, Hilton or Hyatt -- I do consider myself successful and happy with my blend of timeshare products.  Of my mix, two are mini-point systems for flexibility, one EOY week gets me around the Grand Pacific Resort exchange block covering most of SoCal, two are powerful traders while one is an inexpensive trader, etc.

It seems to me that every major timeshare brand has their "hook."  Some special feature to make that product unique in the market and desirable to the  buyer.  For Marriott, the 24-day "Marriott only" exchange window (the hold described above) is attractive if you plan to visit Marriott resorts.  One buys DVC if they really value the "on site" experience.  VRI resorts offer both discounted exchange fees and internal-exchange priority to their owners.  If a property has very special view units -- you'll be told that these are only available to owners not exchangers.  (etc, etc, etc.)

If you are flexible and easy-going you may be happy getting the occasional trade into "any property near <location>."  If your requirements demand an annual stay at <ABC RESORT with OCEAN VIEW UNIT> you might want to consider owning at ABC Resort instead of hoping for the exchange.  Make sense?


----------



## Floridaski (Jun 29, 2007)

*Hyatt will pull Marriott without any trouble*

Not sure where this information came from.  I can only speak from experience, Hyatt will pull Marriott if there is inventory.  II does NOT get any Hyatt inventory until the owners request is filled.  Therefore it is in II's best interest to fill the request if possible.  Secondly, the Marriott timeshare locations are MUCH larger then any Hyatt.  So, there is usually a higher amount of Marriott inventory then Hyatt.

I currently have a Presidents week booked at a Marriott for 2008.  I booked this with one phone call - this is not the first time I have traded my Hyatt points.  We are VERY picky about what we will accept and have found that the Hyatt trades very well.  I have NOT had any problems pulling Marriott's with my Hyatt points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 29, 2007)

bfree said:


> In the hilton system is orlando sea world a good trader?




The HGVC system is a great trader because it doesn't trade an orlando TS for something else. It trades generic HGVC points for something. And RCI values HGVC points very highly. 

With HGVC, it doesn't matter where you own because you trade these generic HGVC points.


----------



## WORLD TRAVELER (Jun 30, 2007)

*HGVC is great!!*

We purchased HGVC las vegas last year and with only a 3 month notice (and a mid summer request at that), called HGVC and requested Hawaii. They placed us at the Pahio Lihue location, which is beach front in Kauai.  This was accomplished in one phone call.  We were there the first week of July in a two bedroom unit.  The resort was wonderful and was comparable in quality to our Las Vegas unit.


----------

